# Desde el Ampurdan llegan 3.000 posts!!



## betulina

*Fiu... fiu...!! Com bufa la tramuntana!! 

**Enhorabona, Ampurdan!!!* 

3.000 posts d'un forero sempre a punt per col·laborar i un moderador sol·lícit i eficient!

*Moltes gràcies per tot!! *
​


----------



## Mei

Moltes felicitats Ampurdan!!! I moltes gràcies per les teves aportacions... sempre em fas pensar!!! 

Mei


----------



## cherine

Felicitats Ampurdan !
Feliz postiversario


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, ampurdan.


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, Ampurdan!


----------



## Masood

Many thanks, Ampurdan, for all your gracious help.
Congratulations!


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Happy Postiversary, amp!*_
*
You're truly one of the bright lights of the forum. *


----------



## elroy

Tlat talaaf mabruuk ya Ampurdan!

Yalla, nshuuf iza bti'dar tlaa'i kul illi 'am baktubo 'ala 'l-internet!  ​


----------



## geve

Congratulations Ampurdan! 
C'est toujours un plaisir de te rencontrer dans le forum français.


----------



## pickypuck

Moltes felicitats pels teus 3000 missatges!

¡Olé!


----------



## Honeypum

¡Felicidades por tus excelentes mensajes! Y gracias también por tus precisas intervenciones como moderadora.
Happy postiversary!


----------



## Eugin

Muchas felicitaciones a un forero y moderador que esparce toda su sabiduría, amabilidad y cordidalidad en esta gran comunidad de amantes de los idiomas!!!
Por otros 1.000 más!! ¡Un abrazo!!


----------



## ordequin

Felicidades por partida doble.

Al forero:
*Gracias por las enseñanzas nos has regalado sobre tus conocimientos lingüísticos, históricos, y etimológicos.*
Al moderator:
*Por do Ampurdan suele andar,*
*apenas revuelo en este corral...*

Con cariño, .


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Ampurdan!​ 

     



​ 


LRV​


----------



## ampurdan

Ei, moltes gràcies, *Mei* i *Betulina*! Seguiré bufant. 

¡Muchas gracias, *Fernando*, *Natasha *(Hvala!), *Pickypuck*, *Honeypum*, *Eugin* y *Ordequin *(ni tanto de lo primero ni de lo segundo, eh)! 

Merci beaucoup, *Geve*! 

Thank you: *Masood*, *Fenixpollo*, *LRV* (nice drawing). 

Even *Elroy*, who might have insulted me without my realizing...  

So, to you and to *Cherine* "shokran Gazillan"! 

Thank you all very much!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

3,000 thanks to you, as well as 3,000 congratulations!

In honour of this tremendous occasion, I'm sending you a small pet to keep you company when you take a break from WR.  (I couldn't fit the litterbox in the package, but I'm certain that you can find another one easily!)

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## Vanda

De novo?!  Mal acabei de agradecer pelos 2000! 

Boy you are fast! 

Mais 3000 logo logo...​


----------



## Antpax

Moltes Felicitats, amic!! Llego tarde como siempre, pero muchas felicidades siempre es un placer coincidir contigo por aquí.

Ant.


----------



## Outsider

Moltes felicitats, Ampurdan.


----------



## América

*Ampurdan, muchas gracias por todos tus posts, y por estar siempre dispuesto a ayudar en todo lo que sea.*


----------



## María Madrid

Sí, de nuevo llego con retraso. 

Muchas felicidades y, sobre todo, gracias por tus aportaciones, ya sea moderando, ya sea "foreando", siempre eres de gran ayuda. Sin querer hacer comparaciones odiosas, quiero agradecerte especialmente que envíes PMs con los textos de mensajes off topic que borras, para que los podamos pasar al foro correspondiente. Saludos,


----------

